# Raw, red around anus, bleeding-help asap



## madeofstardust

My DD has been eating a lot of solids lately and yesterday and today she's been pooping solid poops every couple of hours. Her last diaper change I noticed that the area around her anus was red and irritated looking. I just changed her diaper again after another poop and the red area is now totally raw and bloody. I have no idea what to do or what caused this. We're about to go to a walk-in clinic, we're out of town so we can't go to our usual ped. Anyone have any help or advice to offer? She screamed bloody murder through her last diaper change and now she's acting like she's going to poop again :[
My poor baby :[
I put desitin on her the diaper change before last it didn't help.


----------



## LionTigerBear

Reaction to a food. How old is she? Whatever she ate a few hours ago, I would disclude from the menu for quite while. It's also possible her gut isn't ready for solids at all.

ETA I see she is nearly 8 months old. I would cut out this food, and if problems persist, no more solids till a year old-- plus a probiotic. Sorry about her suffering.


----------



## ShineliketheSon

I agree with probiotic and cutting back on food, nurse often. other than that don't know...hope it gets better!


----------



## potatofairy

a calendula salve works really well to sooth butts. hope she feels better soon!


----------



## cdnmom

we had a similar problem where she was reacting to cow's milk protein in MY diet while i was nursing...she was getting eczema and red around her anus. i cut it completely out of my diet and it helped. ALSO, we encountered something where she was having a hard time pooping and would bleed when she did - the ped prescribed a sugar called lactulose which kept things nice and soft so that it didn't cause pain when she went. best of luck, it's tough to watch the LOs suffer...


----------



## holothuroidea

Is the blood bright red? If so, and if there's not that much of it then I wouldn't panic, it's probably a broken blood vessel or fissure in the anus from pushing so hard, her little butt's not used to solid stuff moving through it! When my baby first started having solid poop, her anus would get very red and swollen from the pushing but she's since gotten much better. Taking the baby to the doctor ASAP is a good idea, though.

If the blood is dark red or her feces are tarry (and she hasn't been eating grapes or cherries-which will make poop look like this) I would RUSH to an emergency room because that can be a sign of internal bleeding.

I don't understand how a food sensitivity could cause rectal bleeding. Irritation, yes, but not bleeding.

It's probably just constipation, and her body getting used to solid food. Make sure to give water every time she eats something solid!


----------



## LionTigerBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holothuroidea* 
I don't understand how a food sensitivity could cause rectal bleeding. Irritation, yes, but not bleeding.

It's probably just constipation, and her body getting used to solid food. Make sure to give water every time she eats something solid!

I was assuming that the bleeding is from skin irritation. My boys both got this before we fixed their diets. If it is from constipation, well, constipation is not normal or healthy, and especially in light of the redness around the anus, my previous reply stands. If the OP suspects internal bleeding, then that is definitely more serious.

Obviously, none of this to be construed as medical advice, just information to consider.


----------



## ckmannel

DS had this same situation. A previous poster suggested lactulose, and I second that. DS bled and I freaked out and took him to DR. She said if bleeding wasn't continuous it was probably just a broken blood vessel (also mentioned previsouly in thread). I would also up liquid intake as it softens poo a bit. Good luck.


----------



## madeofstardust

nak

the bleeding is from the raw skin, it's not in the poop itself.

thanks, mama's.

dp said he gave her mango yesterday which is the only new thing she's tried in weeks, so i'm pretty sure it was from that








poor baby.
we went to the doctor and he prescribed this ointment stuff cholestyramine/hydrophor geritrex.


----------



## nerdymom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holothuroidea* 
Is the blood bright red? If so, and if there's not that much of it then I wouldn't panic, it's probably a broken blood vessel or fissure in the anus from pushing so hard, her little butt's not used to solid stuff moving through it! When my baby first started having solid poop, her anus would get very red and swollen from the pushing but she's since gotten much better. Taking the baby to the doctor ASAP is a good idea, though.

If the blood is dark red or her feces are tarry (and she hasn't been eating grapes or cherries-which will make poop look like this) I would RUSH to an emergency room because that can be a sign of internal bleeding.

*I don't understand how a food sensitivity could cause rectal bleeding. Irritation, yes, but not bleeding.
*
It's probably just constipation, and her body getting used to solid food. Make sure to give water every time she eats something solid!

A perianal rash is a hallmark of a dairy sensitivity in a nursling. Sometimes it can get very raw and will bleed.

I'm glad that it's not anything more serious, though of course you don't want your LO to be in pain at all! Perhaps it's not a sensitivity issue at all, but a lack of hydration or too much/little fiber issue. I say wait a few weeks and try some mango again.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madeofstardust* 
nak

the bleeding is from the raw skin, it's not in the poop itself.

thanks, mama's.

dp said he gave her mango yesterday which is the only new thing she's tried in weeks, so i'm pretty sure it was from that








poor baby.
we went to the doctor and he prescribed this ointment stuff cholestyramine/hydrophor geritrex.

yeah sometimes acidic things can do it. it happens to ds if he eats too many tomatoes or too much citrus. it usually doesn't bother him too much, and if it happens we hold back on acidy things for a while, but don't get all bent out of shape about it.

i'll throw some weldela (Sp?) cream on it and that's that


----------



## madeofstardust

Yeah, I'm glad it's nothing super serious too. DD LOVES food, and I can't really feasibly just stop giving it to her now. She literally grabs everything she can off of our plates and eats it ferociously! She's never reacted badly to anything before, I think maybe it was an issue of the acidity and she probably got too much of it. Plus lack of water. It never really occured to me until today to give her water, poor baby :[
I feel like such a bad mommy for this.
She screams bloody murder at every diaper change, and is pooping just about every hour






















She's never really been in pain before, aside from teething and she's taken that so well. I feel like a wreck right along with her.


----------



## LionTigerBear

Awww! I would definitely get her on some infant/children's probiotics. I know it isn't marketed for babies, but I give my daughter Primal Defense For Kids which is a powder.


----------



## mommy2maya

My dd has had a similar rash for about a week and a half. It started as yeast, cleared the yeast up with nystatin, then she started having terribly acidic poops- we are assuming from teething/drool, since nothing in her/my diet have changed. Anyway, it is terrible to see.

We are using a mixture of nystatin, vaseline and zinc cream. It cleared up the red burny bleeding raw rash literally overnight. There is a bit of yeast hanging around still, but I imagine that will go away soon. I need to get her back on yogurt daily as well- when she stopped with daily yogurt, that is when this problem started.


----------



## holothuroidea

Wow! I can't imagine having skin so irritated that it bleeds... poor baby


----------



## madeofstardust

I know :[
I feel awful









I should have noticed it, but it seems like it just came out of nowhere. Ugh.
I'm about to go wake her up to change her diaper.

Ok, so I just woke her up to change her diaper and she wasn't even wet, just really pissed that I woke her up.
Ugggh.
My poor baby.


----------



## violets8

I would use a barrier cream or salve and lay it on thick. This happened to DS and his poo was burning him. He had a little bug so we switched to sposies and slathered on the desitine until it past and he healed a bit. Be careful if you CD many of those barrier creams and such will ruin the dipes. I hope dd is feeling better soon. Just remembered my pedi told us to stick him in a sink bath after he pooped instead of using a wipe until he was less irritated.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

The more diaper cream you slather on the easier it will be to clean her if she poo's. It will also protect her from the poo to a certain extent.

Don't feel bad mama when dd did had that it was litterally one diaper change red the next bleeding.







So it happens very fast.


----------



## Birdie B.

Poor babe! She'll be alright soon though. I just wanted to chime in and say that my 8-month old had a bad reaction to mango also - she cried and cried when she pooped, and her poop was black - eww! So we're staying away from them now.

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## madeofstardust

Thanks everyone! She seems to be much better today.
I just changed a poopy diaper with zero screaming or crying! I'm so excited.
The prescription ointment we got is healing it up FAST.
It still looks kind of raw, but no bleeding and way better than yesterday.


----------

